# Maße Dämpferbuchsen Fox Float RP23 auf AMS 125er Rahmen?!



## mountain75 (29. Mai 2008)

Hi Leute,

Juhuu, mein erstes Thema hier im Forum  

Mein Mechaniker ist gerade am Aufbauen meines Cubes AMS 125er Rahmen, so weit so gut...

Hab mir einen gebrauchten Fox Float RP23 mit 200 mm Einbaulänge zugelegt, so wie sie auch original von CUBE in dieser Serie eingebaut werden. Nur die Buchsen die im Fox-Dämpfer drinn sind, passen NICHT in diese Dämpfer-Rahmenaufnahme des AMS 125er Rahmens...

Der Mechaniker wußte nur, dass die derzeit Verbauten Buchsen mit 8 mm Durchmesser zu klein sind und das 10 mm reingehören.

Gesamtbreite konnte er nicht erruieren, er hat's mir eh erklärt, aber das war dann doch zu viel Technisches schnickschnak für mich... keine Ahnung...

Also vereinfacht gesagt: Ich bräuchte die GENAUEN Maße der Buchsen des für den Fox Float RP23 (Einbaulänge 200mm) eingebauten Dämpfers in der AMS 125er Rahmen-Serie.

Wäre für eine SCHNELLE Antwort echt dankbar, weils nur noch an dem Einbau scheitert, ansonsten wäre das Bike schon startklar!!

1000dank im Voraus!!


----------



## cryzz (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

also an meinem AMS125 von 2007 hat der Bolzen für die Dämpferbefestigung einen Durchmesser von 8mm!
Buchsengröße ist an meinem AMS125 8x22mm.

Das müßte der Mechaniker aber auch selbst herausfinden können, indem er den Bolzendurchmesser und die Breite der Dämpferaufnahme abmißt!

Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (30. Mai 2008)

warum bestellt der mechaniker nicht einfach die passenden?


----------



## infinitetrails.de (30. Mai 2008)

mountain75 schrieb:


> Gesamtbreite konnte er nicht erruieren, er hat's mir eh erklärt, aber das war dann doch zu viel Technisches schnickschnak für mich... keine Ahnung...



Sorry aber vor dem Mechaniker hätte ich echt Angst, würde mir das Rad sehr genau anschauen bevor Du dich draufsetzt. Buchsenmaße feststellen könnte auch ein 4jähriger


----------



## infinitetrails.de (30. Mai 2008)

Mal abgesehen davon habe ich noch keine Buchsen gesehen wo M10 Schrauben durchgehen, aber alles ist möglich (heutzutage)...


----------



## mountain75 (30. Mai 2008)

cryzz schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also an meinem AMS125 von 2007 hat der Bolzen für die Dämpferbefestigung einen Durchmesser von 8mm!
> Buchsengröße ist an meinem AMS125 8x22mm.
> ...



jep, genau diese maße hatte ich heute früh von cube auch bekommen, vielen, vielen dank an dieser stelle! dann kann's ja bald losgehen  

lg


----------

